
Radiation Will Tear Elon Musk's Rocket Car to Bits in a Year - mechatronix
https://www.space.com/39624-will-spacex-roadster-survive-in-space.html
======
JPLeRouzic
Hum, that is not what the article says. It says that organic parts of the car,
like tyres, may not last longer than a year.

Citation: "radiation will split ... from the leather seats to the rubber tires
to the paints to — given a long enough time span — perhaps even the carbon
fiber body to discolor, flake, and splinter away into space.

... Carroll said, ...

"Those organics, in that environment, I wouldn't give them a year," he said.

...

The sturdy carbon-fiber parts would likely be the last to go, he said, over a
much longer span of time.

...

Richard Sachleben, ..., largely agreed with Carroll's assessment in an email
to Live Science — though he did suggest it would likely still be somewhat
recognizable, at least after a million years."

